# ACPI problems

## theonlymcc

Running a Dell Inspiron 5150. I know the DSDT is broken but not sure if that is source of my problem. I emerged acpid but it doesn't do anything. Using 2.6-test11 with ACPI builtin. When I try to 

```
cat /proc/acpi/event
```

 I get a message its busy. Anyone have any clue on how I can get it working so when I press the power button it will power off?

----------

## theonlymcc

Anyone having trouble with their Dell notebook 5150 not being able to use the power button to turn off the machine? the command poweroff works just not the button.

----------

## Wildhoney

Update to 2.6.0 Final und apply the new ACPI patch:

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.0/acpi-20031203-2.6.0.diff.gz

HTH,

Wild

----------

## xr31Daisy

Have you started acpid or not ?

/proc/acpi/event should only be busy if acpid is started. If it's stopped, you should get a normal output.

----------

## theonlymcc

I will try to upgrade to the final use the new patch. Yes, which I didn't know, its busy only when acpid is on. But if I look in the /var/log/acpid it doesn't pick up any events. Here is my /etc/acpi/events 

```
event=.*

action=/etc/acpi/default.sh %e
```

Here is my /etc/acpi/default.sh

```
#!bin/sh

echo "Testing"

```

Shouldn't this atleast print "Testing" when I press the button or close the lid? I doesn't do anything. Weird thing is, my gkrellm will read the battery status/ac adapter change. Why won't this work?

----------

## xr31Daisy

Yes, it should print "Testing", although I don't know where exactly.

But do you get an output from /proc/acpi/event ?

Here's what I get :

```
firespot thibault # /etc/init.d/acpid stop

 * Stopping acpid...                                                      [ ok ]

firespot thibault # cat /proc/acpi/event

button/power PBTN 00000080 00000001
```

----------

## computor

I have an Inspiron 5100 (BIOS A25) and I have the exact same problem.  On all 2.6 series kernels (test9, test10, test11, and the newly released stable kernel) battery and thermal information work perfectly, but the events don't (lid open/close, ac in/out, pwr. btn)

It's not a problem with the scripts, /var/log/acpid never shows anything.  I don't think acpid is at fault because when it is disabled, /proc/acpi/event doesn't show anything either.

My acpid log shows:

[timestamp] starting up

[timestamp] 2 rules loaded

2.6.0 stable does not resolve the issue and the newest acpi patch does nothing but break batt/thermal information.

I remember reading on linux-on-laptops.net that X and DRI had to be working in order to capture ACPI events.  I have both X and DRI working (glxinfo shows Direct Rendering: Yes)

Just for reference, the 2.4 kernels work fine, but I would really like to use 2.6

----------

## theonlymcc

^^^^ I think you are right. I think it is the new kernel's fault. I have the latest bios for my 5150. Not sure what the kernel is doing wrong. I'd rather live with it and manually execute 

```
poweroff
```

 and use 2.6 than use 2.4 and have it work. Oh well. If anyone gets any ideas please post. Thanks!

----------

## computor

I found the link:

http://halong.dyndns.org/crypto/computer/linux/i5100/node17.html

This sounds very similar to our problem, except this pertains to 2.4 kernels.  I don't understand why DRI (3D Acceleration?) is important.

Is it possible we're missing something simple?  Hasn't /proc been deprecated in 2.6?  If so, do acpi events show up in a different place (/sys ?)  This would explain why events don't show up in the usual place.

Or maybe I have no idea what I'm talking about  :Smile: .

It seems to only affect the 51xx laptops, so it's probably a bug.

----------

